# Align and severe cramping - help!



## 14152 (Feb 11, 2007)

It's still in the air on whether or not I have IBS, but my doctor suggested that I start a probiotic just in case. I started Proctor and Gamble's 'Align' a little over a week ago. Today I have had severe pelvic cramping - perhaps due to the excess gas the probiotics can cause? - in addition to my regular pain that is higher up on my abdomen and has not improved with the probiotics. So, my questions: Can probiotics cause this kind of severe cramping? Should I stop taking the 'Align' or is this a common side effect that I should wait out?Any advice is appreciated!


----------

